# Arx A5 Speakers are chosen as best speaker in an 8 speaker evaluation...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The Arx A5's were among 8 other speakers in our Official $1,000 Speaker Evaluation and Home Audition Event ... and the *Results* are in... the A5's were chosen as the best of the round-up.

I bet Jon is cringing at the thought of not sending me this pair of A5's for our $1,000 speaker evaluation event (and the A5's are only $749/pair). At first I really thought he wasn't going to send them... even had me thinking negatively of him (not like really bad... more disappointed than anything else... maybe my feelings were slightly hurt), but thankfully... it worked out. I am glad it did and I know Jon is glad he sent them.

For the record... I really did not expect the Arx would fair this well. I felt they would do okay and at one time I actually thought that it might be better if Jon did refuse to send them and that way I would not have to explain to a sponsor why I did not choose them. I know me... and I am going to be honest regardless, which may not always be good for business, but it is the only way to keep my integrity and no-spin straight-forwardness in tact. Thankfully I will not have to worry about it, as the A5's are truly an awesome speaker... and that's a fact Jack!

I am obviously thoroughly enjoying my A5 speakers... they just keep amazing me and cause me to want to listen to more and more music, something I have not done much of in my lifetime. Thanks again Jon!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

And now a word from our sponsor:.................

Hello.............Jon..........Hello.............Come in Jon:

I keep hoping he'll post on the win! No small feat if I must say so myself! I guess I"m really hoping he''s gonna offer a special discount to all HTS members in lieu of his victory. But then again, $749 is a steal already.


----------



## Jon Lane (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi all,

What a thoroughly enjoyable read. I emailed Sonnie earlier that the continuity between what many of us know the A5s do and what the esteemed HTS panel said they do is uncanny - things always sound like what they are, I say.

As for deals, we'll be announcing the Arx Fall Group Buy's 2013 publication date the first half of this week. Once it does publish, a limited number of new A2rx-c and A3rx-c will offered on special terms with companion deals on existing models. 

I'm not going to say much more than add a sincere thanks. Regardless of outcome, the panel did a tremendous job getting to know everything in the chain, which is key to good audio. Reporting was even, readable, and complete, and had the right ratio of objectivity to subjectivity as those terms are commonly used in audio.

Great stuff, Sonnie, and thank you. It does a community well.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Jon Lane said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What a thoroughly enjoyable read. I emailed Sonnie earlier that the continuity between what many of us know the A5s do and what the esteemed HTS panel said they do is uncanny - things always sound like what they are, I say.
> 
> ...


+1


----------

